# Let's start a bear kill photo thread!



## Apex Predator (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm getting pumped for a mountain bear hunt in a few weeks.  Let's see some bear kill pics!  My only bear came from Ontario in 2006.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's one from last year.  Dressed 390 lbs.  Nose to base of tail was 74".


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## mcarge (Aug 27, 2010)

May 2009 Manitoba, 6 2"


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 27, 2010)

*My Bear Kill in Russia 1998*

This was a spring Hunt for Russian Brown Bear


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 28, 2010)

Great stuff guys!  Let's keep it going.


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 29, 2010)

*1994 Bear I arrowed in south Ga.*

I arrowed this Bear on Surveyors Creek WMA, 3-day hunt and I was the only hunter with a bow out of 26 hunters and the only one that brought home a bear.


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Bear I arrowed in 1998*

Bear I arrowed in middle GA.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 29, 2010)

Here are a couple of NY bears...

First and second is of the same bear which was from 2006...An absolute MONSTER bear.  475 pounds. 

Third one was from 2008 and weighed 421 pounds.  

Forth is from 2001 or 2002 and was also a large bear.  450 or 460 pounds...and he had an all black muzzle which was cool.

I took more bears but in 2005 while i was deployed, my "now" ex-wife destroyed nearly everything i owned that had to do with hunting, fishing or golf.  

All my bears are weighed at the check station except in 2008 when we did not have to take them.  It was weighed at the feed store.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 30, 2010)

One I killed a couple of years ago and hunters first bear when he was only 4 years old


----------



## General3388 (Aug 31, 2010)

here's one i got from Cohutta in '07. Field dressed 240.


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 31, 2010)

I personally hunt alone and therefore only shoot the ones small enough for one person to drag out by themselves.    The first one was the first bear I ever saw in the woods, I was setting up a stand to hunt deer in the rut and it came strolling by on Halloween evening back around 05.  I shot it with my bow. It was a sow and I killed it in White county. The second one I killed opening day of rifle season in 2008 in Habersham county with an 8mm turkish mauser.  It had serious ground shrinkage. It was a small boar.
  They ain't big but I've been stoked about getting the chance to kill them.  I have seen about 20 bears in the last three years from the stand including a 200+ and a 300 pounder last year, inside of 30 yards but both got wind of me and spooked before I got shots.  I hope to kill the first one I see this year that is legal.  I love me some smoked bear ribs.

P.S>  If you want to see how small a legal bear is.  The first one weighed 105, the second 98 live weights.  A 75 pd bear is pretty tiny.


----------



## rlshunter (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's one I got in Spring 2005 up in Saskatchewan.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice one RLS...love the mask on his face


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 12, 2010)

That would be a good STICKY...

A thread for this seasons bear kills.


----------



## jp94 (Sep 13, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's a good one my father got in Maine in 2003 on a trip him and I took to Conklins Lodge.


----------



## jp94 (Sep 13, 2010)

First pic is a bear I killed last Oct. on Chattahoochee NF. The Second & Third bear pic is a bear I killed on Chattahoochee NF Nov. 3, 2001 and scored 18 9/16 Pope and Young. It weighed over 400lbs live weight.


----------



## jp94 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is another bear I killed in 2003 during bow season on Chattahoochee NF. Not the best picture, I need to clean the dust off of his head.


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 14, 2010)

heres some of em


----------

